

Ask HN: Do you remain friends after a startup? - spacelaw

Do you remain close friends with a cofounder after a startup?
======
law
I think it's important to be able to separate business from friendship. The
worst is when you're romantically involved with one of your start-up partners.
Never do that.

It also helps to start companies with people who are exceptionally laid-back,
but you have to also realize that with that sometimes comes laziness. It's
hard to find teammates who are both laid-back and highly driven/motivated, but
when you do, they're solid gold. Whether you're friends before/during/after
your endeavors is immaterial at that point.

------
anthonycerra
I started Joystickers with 2 other founders and we had to part ways with one.
It was messy, but we're all still friends.

I bought an investment property with a different friend and our friendship has
definitely suffered. We don't hang out for fun nearly as often as we used to.

It really depends on the dynamic between the friends. If you guys are
comfortable butting heads without taking it personally, then go for it. Think
twice otherwise.

